# Coppertone Corvette 5 Speed, 1963?



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 14, 2018)

This bike was spotted hanging in the back ground of a picture of another bike. I contacted the owner and was able to parches it out of Texas, it was in very rough condition but what really caught my eye was it was Coppertone which was a color that was not offered in 61 62,  and around the 8th month of 62 was supposedly the end of the production of the 5 speed Corvette.  So was this bike a replacement frame?  Could it have been a Schwinn Big Wig building it for? Never say never when it comes to Schwinn.

The frame came with the 63 dated cranks, chain guard ( you can barley make out the 5 speed flags )  and a twisted up 63 fender and that's it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh my! The secret is out!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 14, 2018)

I media blasted it and  welded up the rust holes.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 14, 2018)

Squirted some fresh color on it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 14, 2018)

Beautiful,  my favorite color .


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 14, 2018)

Good eye!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

I can't wait for the rebirth of this super rare bird!  I'll be patiently waiting for the grand unveiling!  

 

The previous owner purchased this bike from a bum that was riding it down a street in Daytona Beach, Florida 26 + years ago.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 14, 2018)

I still have a picture of this frame hanging in the guys shop somewhere in my files.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I still have a picture of this frame hanging in the guys shop somewhere in my files.




I posted a link to the previous owners thread and I cannot access the thread on that *damn* site! Here it is, maybe the picture is in his thread.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=12289.0


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 15, 2018)

Rims laced up, hubs cleaned polished and greased. Need to re die the white on the seat. 1963 Gear cassette and spoke protector. Gettin there.

Jeff


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow, it’s lookin’ good!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 3, 2019)

All finished with this restoration, check out the pics. FUN!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2019)

OMG! I've been waiting for years and now I can go to heaven! Flat out beautiful 1 of 1 Corvette 5.

Super job on bringing the rarest Corvette back to life Jeff.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 3, 2019)

Awesome Jeff!!!   What a gorgeous bike!


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice job! .. very cool bike!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 8, 2019)

...WOW


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 9, 2019)

So glad this bike fell into the right hands. Bike looks solid! Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 10, 2019)

You scored the pedals...or the caps!!! This bike is stunning. Nice work.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 10, 2019)

Bee You Tee Ful!


----------



## Mymando (Mar 11, 2019)

Very nice resto!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 11, 2019)

Super nice eye candy!


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2019)

Stunning results.Keep the original color photos.There will always be those that question the original color without the pics.Great find and end results !


----------

